# el futuro de subjuntivo



## mateorillas

me encanta esta forma del verbo.  tiene muy buen sentido.  he encontrado a  este sitio, que tiene muchísimos ejemplos del usar de ello.  por supuesto, todos son de fuentes escritos, y la majoría de ellos son viejos.  

mi pregunta para ustedes es esto:  yo no soy hispanohablante nativo, y tengo acento un poco extraño.  es obvio que soy un extranjero.  si yo empiezo usar el futuro de subjuntivo a veces, por ejemplo si yo digo "espero que te viere muy pronto amigo", ¿van a encontrarme bastante loco la gente?  o a lo peor, ¿bastante presuntuoso?

una cosa que puedo hacer, es usar estas formas solo con mis amigos.  para mi, puede ser una cosa informal, como vosotros o vos/tú. 

¿que opinan ustedes de todo esto?  ¿soy loco o qué?


----------



## Rayines

¿Puedo corregirte?:





mateorillas said:


> *M*e encanta esta forma del verbo. tiene muy buen sentido. *H*e encontrado a este sitio, que tiene muchísimos ejemplos del usar de ello *su uso*. *P*or supuesto, todos son de fuentes escrit*a*s, y la ma*y*oría de ellos son viejos *antiguos*.
> 
> *M*i pregunta para ustedes es est*a*: yo no soy hispanohablante nativo, y tengo acento un poco extraño. *E*s obvio que soy un extranjero. *S*i yo empiezo usar el futuro de subjuntivo a veces, por ejemplo si yo digo "espero que te viere muy pronto amigo", ¿ *La gente *van a encontrarme bastante loco la gente? o a lo peor, ¿bastante presuntuoso?
> 
> *U*na cosa que puedo hacer, es usar estas formas solo con mis amigos. *P*ara mi, puede ser una cosa informal, como vosotros o vos/tú.
> 
> ¿que opinan ustedes de todo esto? ¿soy loco o qué?


No, loco no, ¡¡Poeta !! Hablando en serio, este tiempo no se usa en el castellano actual, excepto en poesía a veces, o lenguajes muy formales, como el judicial. En la oración que tú das, debes decir: _Espero *verte*__ muy pronto amigo_.
¡En cambio puedes dedicarte a leer esos hermosos textos a tus amigos!


----------



## mateorillas

Rayines said:


> ¿Puedo corregirte?:No, loco no, ¡¡Poeta !! Hablando en serio, este tiempo no se usa en el castellano actual, excepto en poesía a veces, o lenguajes muy formales, como el judicial. En la oración que tú das, debes decir: _Espero *verte*__ muy pronto amigo_.
> ¡En cambio puedes dedicarte a leer esos hermosos textos a tus amigos!




¡O mil gracias amigo!  Y también para corregirme.  Yo siempre olvido que aquí se quiere que uso mayusculas.  Puedo decir ¿"espero que oyere a tu voz muy pronto"?


----------



## jazyk

No, porque el sujeto de la oración es el mismo: Espero oír tu voz pronto.
No me parece posible usar el futuro de subjuntivo con esperar, tal vez porque este se encuentra en presente. Puedes usar ese tiempo con _si_ y _cuando_: _Si llegare (=llega) temprano, dile que me llame. Compraré pan cuando fuere (=vaya) al supermercado._ Pero suenan muy raras estas frases.

Si te gusta tanto el futuro de subjuntivo, vente a aprender portugués. Lo usamos a todo insante.


----------



## Rayines

> ¡O mil gracias amigo!


¡Porfi, recuerda que soy amig*a*!


----------



## Maruja14

mateorillas said:


> ¡Oh mil gracias amiga! Y también por corregirme. Yo siempre olvido que aquí se quiere que use mayúsculas. Puedo decir ¿"espero que oyere a tu voz muy pronto"?


 
Puedes decirlo, la verdad es que es gracioso, pero un poco raro...


----------



## Outsider

mateorillas said:


> mi pregunta para ustedes es esto:  yo no soy hispanohablante nativo, y tengo acento un poco extraño.  es obvio que soy un extranjero.  si yo empiezo usar el futuro de subjuntivo a veces, por ejemplo si yo digo "espero que te viere muy pronto amigo"


Esa frase no está bien. 

Primero, no se espera que "te"; se espera que "tú".

Segundo, uno no "viene" amigo de otro. No sé como decirlo correctamente. Espere por más respuestas.

Tercero, como dice Jazyk, el futuro de subjuntivo no es possible en oraciones como esa.


----------



## mateorillas

Rayines said:


> ¡Porfi, recuerda que soy amig*a*!



lo siento mucho.  aveces es dificil saber en los foros cual es una persona.  supongo que reyines parece feminino, discúlpeme amiga.


----------



## mateorillas

Maruja14 said:


> Puedes decirlo, la verdad es que es gracioso, pero un poco raro...



Muchas gracias. Para mi lo raro es bueno, y con mis amigos actuales usamos cosas así. Comprendo que no voy a usar el futuro subjuntivo en cualquier situacion profesional o formal. Solo con mis amigos y amigas, como "vosotros/vosotras" o "vos/tú".


----------



## mateorillas

Outsider said:


> Esa frase no está bien.
> 
> Primero, no se espera que "te"; se espera que "tú".
> 
> Segundo, uno no "viene" amigo de otro. No sé como decirlo correctamente. Espere por más respuestas.
> 
> Tercero, como dice Jazyk, el futuro de subjuntivo no es possible en oraciones como esa.



La primera - "Yo espero que te viere" = "I hope that I  will see you"

La sugunda - No he usado la palabra "viene". Es "viere".

La tercera -  Estoy de acuerdo con Maruja 14.


----------



## Outsider

mateorillas said:


> La sugunda - No he usado la palabra "viene". Es "viere".


Está bien, pero no es posible usar el futuro de subjuntivo en _noun clauses_.

"I hope that I will see you": _Espero verte_.


----------



## mateorillas

Outsider said:


> Está bien, pero no es posible usar el futuro de subjuntivo en _noun clauses_.
> 
> "I hope that I will see you": _Espero verte_.



Le comprendo ahora.  Una cosa:  la traducción más precisa de "espero verte" sea "I hope to see you", ¿verdad?

Considera usted la siguiente correcta:  "Quiero que él fuere al doctor en tres días."

Gracias


----------



## Outsider

mateorillas said:


> Le comprendo ahora.  Una cosa:  la traducción más precisa de "espero verte" sea "I hope to see you", ¿verdad?


Sí, es verdad. Una tradución literal de la frase inglesa (con subjuntivo) sería:

_Espero que te vea._ 

Pero no sé si se dice esto en español. No me suena muy bien.



mateorillas said:


> Considera usted la siguiente correcta:  "Quiero que él fuere al doctor en tres días."


No, siento. Tendría que ser así:

_Quiero que él vaya al doctor en tres días._

El futuro de subjuntivo no es bien lo que se espera, ¿no es verdad?


----------



## mateorillas

Outsider said:


> El futuro de subjuntivo no es bien lo que se espera, ¿no es verdad?



Heh, no, todavía me gusta.  Hay muchisísimos ejemplos de su uso que todavía podría usar para divertirme.  

¿Me puede usted explicar lo que considera una "noun phrase"?

También todavía estoy de acuerdo con Reyines que me dijo que "espero que te viere, amigo" está bien dicho, solo un poco raro.

que te viere


----------



## Outsider

mateorillas said:


> que te viere


Si usted analiza cada uno de esos ejemplos, verá que típicamente la expresión "que te viere" se refiere a alguno nombre o pronombre, o a una afirmación entera. 

Evitando ser demasiado técnico, diré apenas que no es correcto usar el futuro de subjuntivo después de expresiones como:

Espero que...
Ojalá que...
Me gustaría que...
Quiero que...

La expresión con futuro de subj. no puede ser sujeto ni objeto de un verbo.


----------



## jazyk

> Si usted *analizare* cada uno de esos ejemplos, verá que típicamente la expresión "que te viere" se refiere a alguno nombre o pronombre, o a una afirmación entera.


Ahí hay un ejemplo de futuro de subjuntivo.


----------



## mateorillas

ok, ¿pero no sería el sujeto "yo"?  eh, tal vez es que simplemente no entiendo bien.  ¿por qué siempre se usa el subjuntivo de presente con una noun phrase pero la misma regla no aplica al futuro?

si se puede decir "espero que venga", ¿por qué no "espero que viniera" y también en la poesía "espero que viniere"

gracias por su paciencia


----------



## mateorillas

jazyk said:


> Ahí hay un ejemplo de futuro de subjuntivo.






está muy bien.  ¿y diría usted que suena muy raro eso?  basicamente lo que estoy tratando de hacer es encontrar maneras ingeniosas de usar esa forma antigua


----------



## jazyk

> está muy bien. ¿y diría usted que suena muy raro eso? basicamente lo que estoy tratando de hacer es encontrar maneras ingeniosas de usar esa forma antigua


A mí no, pero mi opinión no cuenta mucho aquí. Soy hablante de portugués y estoy acostumbrado a esta construcción, pero hablando español no la usaría *nunca*.


----------



## Outsider

mateorillas said:


> ok, ¿pero no sería el sujeto "yo"?


El sujeto sí que es "yo", pero el objeto es "verte", y por tanto no se puede reemplazar "verte" por un futuro de subjuntivo. 



mateorillas said:


> ¿por qué siempre se usa el subjuntivo de presente con una noun phrase pero la misma regla no aplica al futuro?
> 
> si se puede decir "espero que venga", ¿por qué no "espero que viniera" y también en la poesía "espero que viniere"
> 
> gracias por su paciencia


No sé si hay alguna razón clara. Es que no se habla así. 

Por ejemplo, puede decir "Espero que vengas", pero no "Espero que vinieres". Tal vez sea porque el verbo principal, "espero", describe un sentimiento que existe en el tiempo presente.


----------



## Rayines

mateorillas said:


> También todavía estoy de acuerdo con Reyines que me dijo que "espero que te viere, amigo" está bien dicho, solo un poco raro.


*¡¡**Oh, no!! *Es que no te lo corregí en el texto, porque tú mismo lo estabas usando de ejemplo, pero no es correcto, hmm....


----------



## mateorillas

jazyk said:


> A mí no, pero mi opinión no cuenta mucho aquí. Soy hablante de portugués y estoy acostumbrado a esta construcción, pero hablando español no la usaría *nunca*.



Haha, ya sé que no está usado en la lengua hablada. No se olvide usted que en español _sí_ se usa en el tribunal, la biblia, y la poesía. No es incorrecto solo es raro.  Y sí, tu opinión cuenta aquí.  Muchos de nosotros no somos hispanohablantes nativos.


----------



## mateorillas

Espero ahora que yo te viere en el futúro.  

¿No?


----------



## Antonio Gutiérrez

Efectivamente, el futuro de subjuntivo es una conjugación en modo virtual, y ahora sólo la usan los poetas. respecto a tu expresión "espero que te viere..." está muy mal empleada. Sería mejor "espero verte...." Pero si quieres adornarte, entonces podrías decir "mas, si te viere pronto.....", es otra cosa. El ejemplo más claro (en México) es el verso de nuestro Himno Nacional "Mas, si osare un extraño enemigo". Saludos


----------



## ieracub

mateorillas said:


> Espero ahora que yo te viere en el futúro.
> 
> ¿No?


 ¡Definitivamente, no! 

Hola, mateorillas:

Creo que en _Espero que yo te viere _no sólo se trata de que el futuro de subjuntivo ya no se use sino que en este tipo de oraciones no se usa el subjuntivo en ninguno de sus tiempos.

Prodría pensarse que la forma actual es _Espero que yo te vea. _Pero tampoco está bien porque cuando tenemos una oración principal (yo espero) y una subodinada (que yo te vea) y el sujeto de ambas es el mismo se usa el infinitivo en la subordinada:

Mal: _(Yo) espero que (yo) te vea. _(Los sujetos son la misma persona)
Bien:_ (Yo) espero verte. _
Bien:_ Ella espera que yo la vea _(Los sujetos son distintos)

Mal_: Tú esperas que te veas bien _
Bien_: Tú esperas verte bien _
Bien_: Tú esperas que él se vea bien _

Ahora bien, yo no sé si se puede reemplazar por futuro de subjuntivo en las frases en que sí es válido usar el presente de subjuntivo:

_Ella espera que yo la viere  _
_Tú esperas que él se viere bien  _

Si mi tatarabuelo estuviera vivo aún se lo preguntaría. 

Saludos.


----------



## Owttye

*TIEMPOS DEL SUBJUNTIVO*

*Presente*
que yo vea
que tú veas
que él vea
nosotros veamos
vosotros veáis
ellos vean

*Pretérito perfecto*
que yo haya visto
que tú hayas visto
que él haya visto
que nosotros hayamos visto
vosotros hayáis visto
ellos hayan visto


*Pretérito imperfecto*
que yo viera
que tú vieras
él viera
nosotros viéramos
vosotros vierais
ellos vieran

que yo viese
que tú vieses
que él viese
que nosotros viésemos
que vosotros vieseis
que ellos viesen


*Pretérito pluscuamperfecto*
yo hubiera visto
tú hubieras visto
él hubiera visto
nosotros hubiéramos visto
vosotros hubierais visto
ellos hubieran visto

yo hubiese visto
tú hubieses visto
él hubiese visto
nosotros hubiésemos visto
vosotros hubieseis visto
ellos hubiesen visto


*Futuro*
que yo viere
que tú vieres
*que él viere*
que nosotros viéremos
que vosotros viereis
que ellos vieren


*Futuro perfecto*
yo hubiere visto
tú hubieres visto
él hubiere visto
nosotros hubiéremos visto
vosotros hubiereis visto
ellos hubieren visto


Ejemplo de Subjuntivo Futuro: Maria partió enferma para regresar en un año. Sin embargo, para esa fecha su padre espera *que yo le viere* su pierna para determinar un diagnostico de su estado de salud, antes del regreso de ella.


----------



## mateorillas

Antonio Gutiérrez said:


> Efectivamente, el futuro de subjuntivo es una conjugación en modo virtual, y ahora sólo la usan los poetas. respecto a tu expresión "espero que te viere..." está muy mal empleada. Sería mejor "espero verte...." Pero si quieres adornarte, entonces podrías decir "mas, si te viere pronto.....", es otra cosa. El ejemplo más claro (en México) es el verso de nuestro Himno Nacional "Mas, si osare un extraño enemigo". Saludos



hahaha, me van a decir mil veces que solo los poetas quieren usar esta forma 

O que increíble esa "mas si osare un extraño enemigo"

¡muchas gracias por su adición!


----------



## mateorillas

Owttye said:


> *TIEMPOS DEL SUBJUNTIVO*
> 
> *Presente*
> que yo vea
> que tú veas
> que él vea
> nosotros veamos
> vosotros veáis
> ellos vean
> 
> *Pretérito perfecto*
> que yo haya visto
> que tú hayas visto
> que él haya visto
> que nosotros hayamos visto
> vosotros hayáis visto
> ellos hayan visto
> 
> 
> *Pretérito imperfecto*
> que yo viera
> que tú vieras
> él viera
> nosotros viéramos
> vosotros vierais
> ellos vieran
> 
> que yo viese
> que tú vieses
> que él viese
> que nosotros viésemos
> que vosotros vieseis
> que ellos viesen
> 
> 
> *Pretérito pluscuamperfecto*
> yo hubiera visto
> tú hubieras visto
> él hubiera visto
> nosotros hubiéramos visto
> vosotros hubierais visto
> ellos hubieran visto
> 
> yo hubiese visto
> tú hubieses visto
> él hubiese visto
> nosotros hubiésemos visto
> vosotros hubieseis visto
> ellos hubiesen visto
> 
> 
> *Futuro*
> que yo viere
> que tú vieres
> *que él viere*
> que nosotros viéremos
> que vosotros viereis
> que ellos vieren
> 
> 
> *Futuro perfecto*
> yo hubiere visto
> tú hubieres visto
> él hubiere visto
> nosotros hubiéremos visto
> vosotros hubiereis visto
> ellos hubieren visto
> 
> 
> Ejemplo de Subjuntivo Futuro: Maria partió enferma para regresar en un año. Sin embargo, para esa fecha su padre espera *que yo le viere* su pierna para determinar un diagnostico de su estado de salud, antes del regreso de ella.



¿por qué ha puesto todo esto?


----------



## mateorillas

ieracub said:


> ¡Definitivamente, no!
> 
> Hola, mateorillas:
> 
> Creo que en _Espero que yo te viere _no sólo se trata de que el futuro de subjuntivo ya no se use sino que en este tipo de oraciones no se usa el subjuntivo en ninguno de sus tiempos.
> 
> Prodría pensarse que la forma actual es _Espero que yo te vea. _Pero tampoco está bien porque cuando tenemos una oración principal (yo espero) y una subodinada (que yo te vea) y el sujeto de ambas es el mismo se usa el infinitivo en la subordinada:
> 
> Mal: _(Yo) espero que (yo) te vea. _(Los sujetos son la misma persona)
> Bien:_ (Yo) espero verte. _
> Bien:_ Ella espera que yo la vea _(Los sujetos son distintos)
> 
> Mal_: Tú esperas que te veas bien _
> Bien_: Tú esperas verte bien _
> Bien_: Tú esperas que él se vea bien _
> 
> Ahora bien, yo no sé si se puede reemplazar por futuro de subjuntivo en las frases en que sí es válido usar el presente de subjuntivo:
> 
> _Ella espera que yo la viere  _
> _Tú esperas que él se viere bien  _
> 
> Si mi tatarabuelo estuviera vivo aún se lo preguntaría.
> 
> Saludos.




Esto me clarifica totalmente.  Mil gracias.  

Me parece que "espero para el día que vinieres a verme otra vez, amiga" es lo que debo decir.  ¿Es verdad que los viejos decían cosas así?   Tan buenos fueron ellos, ¿no?


----------



## Outsider

mateorillas said:


> Esto me clarifica totalmente.  Mil gracias.
> 
> Me parece que "espero por el día que vinieres a verme otra vez, amiga" es lo que debo decir.  ¿Es verdad que los viejos decían cosas así?   Tan buenos fueron ellos, ¿no?


Y tal vez "el día en el que vinieres" sea mejor.


----------



## Owttye

mateorillas said:


> ¿por qué ha puesto todo esto?


 
Para que estudies el futuro del subjuntivo comparándolo con las demás formas de subjuntivo y los apliques.
Y de ñapa, te puse un ejemplo bastante explicativo con el motivo de tu post: "*que te viere".*

Adios !!!


----------



## mateorillas

Owttye said:


> Para que estudies el futuro del subjuntivo comparándolo con las demás formas de subjuntivo y los apliques.
> Y de ñapa, te puse un ejemplo bastante explicativo con el motivo de tu post: "*que te viere".*
> 
> Adios !!!



muchas gracias


----------



## Escalador

mateorillas said:


> me encanta esta forma del verbo.  tiene muy buen sentido.  he encontrado a  este sitio, que tiene muchísimos ejemplos del usar de ello.  por supuesto, todos son de fuentes escritos, y la majoría de ellos son viejos.
> 
> mi pregunta para ustedes es esto:  yo no soy hispanohablante nativo, y tengo acento un poco extraño.  es obvio que soy un extranjero.  si yo empiezo usar el futuro de subjuntivo a veces, por ejemplo si yo digo "espero que te viere muy pronto amigo", ¿van a encontrarme bastante loco la gente?  o a lo peor, ¿bastante presuntuoso?
> 
> una cosa que puedo hacer, es usar estas formas solo con mis amigos.  para mi, puede ser una cosa informal, como vosotros o vos/tú.
> 
> ¿que opinan ustedes de todo esto?  ¿soy loco o qué?



Si cuando recibieres este mensaje ya hubieres aprendido a hablar mejor español cuéntamelo.
Realmente si me suena raro el uso del futuro de subjuntivo.


----------



## juampy69

La forma más fácil de darle vida al futuro del subjuntivo es ponerlo allí donde normalmente pondrías el pretérico imperfecto del subjuntivo.

Por ejemplo, en lugar de decir: " si llegara el caso" , puedes decir "si llegare el caso"; o "aunque vinieras antes" y decir "aunque vinieres antes" . Creo que en todos esos casos podrías revivir el futuro del subjuntivo, lo cual me parece una genial idea pues a mí tambien se me antoja una forma verbal muy hermosa.


----------



## Serafín33

Bueno… No es sorpresa que el futuro del subjuntivo nos suene extraño. Lleva siglos muerto en el idioma hablado.


----------



## RIAADVD

Tengo una pregunta. No he encontrado otro hilo apropiado para hacer esto, pero bueno… ¿Hay alguna explicación del porque el futuro del subjuntivo ha caído en desuso? Me cuesta creer que este tiempo no se use mucho en el lenguaje coloquial, siempre escucho refranes graciosos como: “Adonde fueres haz lo que vieres o Sea como fuere”. Entonces ¿Por qué?


----------

